# atmos suport



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I was considering buying a atmos soundbar. Apparently this one selling now for $450 from Costco will be on sale for $300 starting November 16.
Vizio-SB36512-F6-36"-5.1.2-Home-Theater-Sound-System-and-Wireless-Subwoofer-with-Dolby-Atmos.

Sound bar if I buy it will be in the same room as my Bolt. Looking at the specs, the Soundbar has HDMI in and out so I'm guessing HDMI from Bolt will go into Soundbar and HDMI out of Soundbar into my older plasma TV. My plasma TV is almost 10 years old so I doubt it has any Arc or similar feature if that matters? Will the bolt send a atmos signal when watching Netflix ect?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Vizio SB36512-F6 36" 5.1.2 Home Theater Sound System and Wireless Subwoofer with Dolby Atmos


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for fixing my link to the soundbar it wouldn't let me fix it from my phone for some reason


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No prob. Double-quote (") was causing issues.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

This thread from a couple of years ago seems to indicate that it will work with Vudu.

Can the Bolt Output Dolby Vision & Dolby Atmos?

But the Netflix help page doesn't list TiVo.

Dolby Atmos on Netflix


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

too bad. I was excited about getting the atmos Soundbar but I'm less excited about having to buy an additional streamer for atmos support.
Another thought occurs to me I don't know if this would be problematic trying to get Atmos sound with a 1080p display like I am? If Atmos audio only goes with 4K streams?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's up to the provider. Lots of providers have Atmos support now - including Amazon and Netflix, but I don't know (or believe) TiVo supports it.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

No chance I don't suppose the Plex app would stream my remux 1080p movies to TiVo bolt with atmos audio?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The Tivo does not support Atomos. DD5.1 only. If you have a video with atmos Plex will transcode the audio down to ac3 5.1 or aac 2.0 when sending to the Tivo.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know for sure TiVo doesn’t support atmos? It seems like a lot of speculation and info based on 2 year old threads, where atmos support didn’t even exist in any Netflix app.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We're getting a new Vizo 70 inch 4K and a Roku 4K this weekend and I was looking into that same soundbar for 300 bucks but than my husband really wanted this Nakamichi 7.2 with 2 subs and 2 rears and it went down 200 in price and cost more but I let him get it. Now I am trying to decide whether to upgrade our 6 tuner 1TB Roamio or not and if I could even sell it and for how much? So Tivo doesn't support Dolby Atmos? I think the soundbar we're getting doesn't right now but will in a firmware update. I am just hoping our Tivo remote will control the soundbar since it's a brand I've never of I don't know. Right now we have a Vizio TV and 2.1 soundbar and Tivo works both. I really wanted the Vizio soundbar just cause we we're getting the new Vizio TV and I thought they should match but this Nakamichi got great reviews and it's the one my husband really wanted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

leiff said:


> too bad. I was excited about getting the atmos Soundbar but I'm less excited about having to buy an additional streamer for atmos support.
> Another thought occurs to me I don't know if this would be problematic trying to get Atmos sound with a 1080p display like I am? If Atmos audio only goes with 4K streams?


it's Black Friday Week. You can pick up a Roku UHD streamer or a FireTV 4K stick streamer for only $35 or $40. It will certainly give you better streaming options than any TiVo is capable of. Especially the Roku.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> The Tivo does not support Atomos. DD5.1 only. If you have a video with atmos Plex will transcode the audio down to ac3 5.1 or aac 2.0 when sending to the Tivo.


The TiVo is perfectly capable of supporting lossy Atmos. Since it streams the DD+ tracks without issue. It's up to the app providers to support it. Like Netflix. Netflix has Atmos available from many shows. But only a small amount of devices have access to the Atmos tracks. Since Netflix has not implemented Atmos from most of their apps yet.

Any device I have that can bitstream DD+, is capable of bitstreaming the lossy Atmos that the streaming providers use. (Heck my ten year old BD players could bitstream lossless Atmos with no issue). But it's up to the streaming providers to implement it. SO first the streaming app needs to be able to stream UHD. Since the UHD titles are the ones that typically have Atmos(From DD+). Then the streaming providers need to enable Atmos from their apps. Which is where the problem lies with most of them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

leiff said:


> too bad. I was excited about getting the atmos Soundbar but I'm less excited about having to buy an additional streamer for atmos support.
> Another thought occurs to me I don't know if this would be problematic trying to get Atmos sound with a 1080p display like I am? If Atmos audio only goes with 4K streams?


If you're talking a soundbar to use for ATMOS I wouldn't worry about it, the soundbar isn't going to give anything near an actual ATMOS experience and the best you can hope for is decent sound quality.
IMNSHO


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Does anyone know for sure TiVo doesn't support atmos? It seems like a lot of speculation and info based on 2 year old threads, where atmos support didn't even exist in any Netflix app.


With the caliber of members here trust me there would be people saying "yes Atmos works!" before Tivo even announced it, it wouldn't be sitting there unreported.
On the list of things I expect Tivo to address in the foreseeable future or ever, there's no Atmos.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> With the caliber of members here trust me there would be people saying "yes Atmos works!" before Tivo even announced it, it wouldn't be sitting there unreported.
> On the list of things I expect Tivo to address in the foreseeable future or ever, there's no Atmos.


Sounds like Atmos is working in the Vudu app in Hydra


----------

